# Clan-Regeln Diskussionsthread



## nyso (19. Mai 2011)

Bevor heute Abend die Besprechung ist, können grundlegende Sachen in Bezug auf die Regeln schon einmal geklärt werden. Ich habe einen Vorschlag ausgearbeitet, der sicher nicht final ist. 
Macht bitte weitere Vorschläge, sagt was ihr anders machen würdet, und auf dieser Basis kann heute Abend besser abgestimmt werden.


1.) Der Spielspaß steht an erster Stelle. Wie gut oder schlecht jemand ist, hat keine Priorität. Teamgeist, Verlässlichkeit und die Gemeinschaft sind wichtig.

2.) Jegliches Cheaten, Hacken etc ist verboten. Wem dennoch nachgewiesen wurde das er cheatet, fliegt unverzüglich!

3.) Alle Member verhalten sich fair, freundlich und hilfsbereit. Sie sind verantwortlich für den Ruf des gesamten Clans.

4.) Interne Meinungsverschiedenheiten werden grundsätzlich und ausschließlich INTERN geklärt.

5.) Von nationalsozialistischem, rassistischem und anderweitig diskriminierendem Gedankengut distanzieren wir und ganz ausdrücklich. 

6.) Wichtige Entscheidungen werden grundsätzlich von der Mehrheit getroffen, mit mindestens 75% der Stimmen.

7.) An zugesagten Terminen wie Clanspielen sollte teilgenommen werden. Wenn etwas dazwischen kommen sollte, muss wenigstens kurzfristig abgesagt werden.

8.) Teamgeist steht bei Matchs an erster Stelle. Die Vorgaben des Squadleaders werden befolgt.

9.) Die Member haben sich als solche zu identifizieren und das Nick vor dem Namen zu tragen.

10.) Der interne Bereich, die Clan-Page und die News sind regelmäßig zu besuchen. Foren- und Teamspeakaktivität ist erwünscht. 

11.) Längere Abwesenheit ist vorher anzumelden.

12.) Trialmember haben eine Trailzeit von sechs Wochen. Über die endgültige Aufnahme entscheidet der ganze Clan.

13.) Trailmember können sich der Unterstützung aller festen Mitglieder sicher sein.

Edit: 
14.) Wir distanzieren uns vom Schwarzkopierertum. Sämtliche Spiele werden nur original gespielt, keine illegal erworbenen Versionen.


Bei 9. bin ich übrigens sehr unsicher, ob wir sowas in die Regeln aufnehmen sollten.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2011)

> 11.) Längere Abwesenheit ist vorher anzumelden.


 
Gilt das für alle, oder nur für die Team bzw. Turnier-Spieler?



> Bei 9. bin ich übrigens sehr unsicher, ob wir sowas in die Regeln aufnehmen sollten.


Was spricht dagegen?


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Mai 2011)

Mp Spiele innerhalb des Clans müssen immer mit der originalen Software gespielt werden würde mir spontan noch einfallen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (19. Mai 2011)

Gibt's eigentlich irgendwo eine Liste was ihr so spielt?


----------



## kuer (19. Mai 2011)

Von was für einem Clar redet ihr? Sorry jetzt habe ich es gesehen PCGHX richtig? Wuste noch garnicht, das dies ein richtiger Clan ist  OK


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2011)

kuer schrieb:


> Von was für einem Clar redet ihr? Sorry jetzt habe ich es gesehen PCGHX richtig? Wuste noch garnicht, das dies ein richtiger Clan ist  OK



Wir sind in der Aufbauphase. 

@ Kaki

Da es ein Multigaming-Clan ist, kann eigentlich alles gespielt werden. Was genau Turnier-Spiele werden, steht aber noch nicht fest.


----------



## nyso (19. Mai 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Gilt das für alle, oder nur für die Team bzw. Turnier-Spieler?


 
Ich denke das sollte für alle gelten. Also wenigstens ein kleiner Kommi oder bei Freunden Bescheid sagen, dass man mal zwei Wochen weg ist^^
 So das sich nicht jeder wundert, wo derjenige ist



> Was spricht dagegen?


Die bisherige Orientierung als Fun-Clan. Wer später ernsthaft unter PCGHX spielt, wird es eh als Tag nehmen, aber wer nur gelegentlich Mitspieler sucht und noch in drei anderen Clans ist, wird den diese Regel davon abhalten Mitglied zu werden?



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Mp Spiele innerhalb des Clans müssen immer mit  der originalen Software gespielt werden würde mir spontan noch  einfallen.


 
Danke, habs eingebaut^^


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2011)

> Die bisherige Orientierung als Fun-Clan. Wer später ernsthaft unter PCGHX spielt, wird es eh als Tag nehmen, aber wer nur gelegentlich Mitspieler sucht und noch in drei anderen Clans ist, wird den diese Regel davon abhalten Mitglied zu werden?


 
Dann sollten diese "Fun-Mitglieder" aber nicht Zugriff auf den teaminternen Aufbau haben. (z.b. Turniertaktiken, Teamstruktur etc.) Ist meiner Meinung nach sinnfrei. Spione brauchen wir nicht.


----------



## Fragile Heart (19. Mai 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Die bisherige Orientierung als Fun-Clan. Wer später ernsthaft unter PCGHX spielt, wird es eh als Tag nehmen, aber wer nur gelegentlich Mitspieler sucht und noch in drei anderen Clans ist, wird den diese Regel davon abhalten Mitglied zu werden?


Nun wenn das drumherum stimmt und man vernüftig behandelt wird, obwohl man mal wieder nicht so gut ist, dann würde mich das nicht nicht stören.  

Wichtiger ist mir viel mehr, dass man auch als Funspieler noch einen Platz hat, ohne immer für die Pros zurück stecken zu müssen und das auch Spiele gespielt werden die mich interessieren.


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Mai 2011)

Interesse hätte ich schon, wo find ich eure Seite denn?

Einzig was ich nicht spiele ist halt sowas wie CS und WoW


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Mai 2011)

Ich denke da wird es weniger Probleme geben klar es gibt immer Leute die aufgrund ihres Skills denken dass diese überhaupt kein Benehmen an den Tag legen müssen. Aber solche Leute werden sicherlich aussortiert deswegen gibt es ja die Verhaltensregeln...


----------



## nyso (19. Mai 2011)

Bitte freundlich beachten


----------



## Leandros (19. Mai 2011)

Die Regeln sind gut. So sind die in Ordnung. Nummer 9 sollte auch so bleiben, ein Clan Tag diehnt zur Identifiezierung und wird auch genutzt!


----------

